# Baby rocking side to side?



## Kalah

Since the day before yesterday LO has started doing the cutest thing, she rocks side to side while she's sitting up in a high chair or walker and also when she's on her belly she lifts up her head and rocks side to side! It was SO funny she was laying between me and OH in bed and she just starts throwing her head side to side, nearly tipping herself over, with a big smile! It's not just a little bit of side to side either she really moves! :haha:

*Why is she doing this?!*

ETA: Just as a cute side note, we're also teaching her "YAYYYYY" with arms up in the air. So far she can go "aaaahhhh" with her arms slightly lifted it's so so funny, we just started it today :haha:


----------



## Kalah

Does no one know why she's doing this? Should I be worried then it isn't normal?


----------



## Kalah

Just bumping this up there.. 
I'm thinking by the lack of response my LO is the only one that does this and I haven't been able to find anything similar through a google search either so I'll have to dig through some files and find the number for my HV. =(
I'm starting to worry now :nope:


----------



## Noisetest

Is she still doing the rocking? It might be something to bring up at her next doctor's visit, but I don't think it's much to worry about. She might just be a little hyper and in need of some movement or excitement. I used to second guess everything...heck, I still do. lol My LO coughs and I think she's got a cold, but it's because she's got too much saliva from teething. Anyways, I hope all is well and that it's just one of those "cute" things babies do.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Nolan does when he is excited and happy!


----------



## shopgirl771

jacob used to this in his jumperoo instead of bouncing. he did it with such force we had to stop putting him in it in the end. i put it down to the fact he just got board of it. not much help tho sorry.


----------



## Kalah

Thanks =)
I'm relieved to hear mine isn't the only one! She still does it all the time, and always when we're feeding her she almost knocks over her high chair. I guess maybe she is just excited!


----------



## michi_11

Kalah said:


> Just bumping this up there..
> I'm thinking by the lack of response my LO is the only one that does this and I haven't been able to find anything similar through a google search either so I'll have to dig through some files and find the number for my HV. =(
> I'm starting to worry now :nope:

 
your daughter is not the only one that does this! my daughter is 6 years old now and shes been rocking back and forth since she was 1 years old! i spoke to the doctors about it but they told me it might be a comforting thing for her, that she maybe soothing her self but i believe its something more than that! :shrug:
i ask her if she can stop and she tells me no mommy i try but i cant! thats why im online now looking to see what this could be cause the doctors i have suck! :dohh:
does your daughter rock back and forth or side to side? mine does both and when i do tell my daughter to try to see if she could stop rocking it's like she cant! she'll start kicking her feet up and down fast! if you find anything out please let me know! and if i do i will let you know! thanks!


----------



## Kalah

michi_11 said:


> Kalah said:
> 
> 
> Just bumping this up there..
> I'm thinking by the lack of response my LO is the only one that does this and I haven't been able to find anything similar through a google search either so I'll have to dig through some files and find the number for my HV. =(
> I'm starting to worry now :nope:
> 
> 
> your daughter is not the only one that does this! my daughter is 6 years old now and shes been rocking back and forth since she was 1 years old! i spoke to the doctors about it but they told me it might be a comforting thing for her, that she maybe soothing her self but i believe its something more than that! :shrug:
> i ask her if she can stop and she tells me no mommy i try but i cant! thats why im online now looking to see what this could be cause the doctors i have suck! :dohh:
> does your daughter rock back and forth or side to side? mine does both and when i do tell my daughter to try to see if she could stop rocking it's like she cant! she'll start kicking her feet up and down fast! if you find anything out please let me know! and if i do i will let you know! thanks!Click to expand...

Oh that sounds scary! She just does side to side, it's like she's dancing. Does it all the time, while she's eating, watching tv, playing with toys!


----------



## JennyJen

My 5.5 month old daughter rocks herself from side to side all the time.. she's doing it right now in her excersaucer lol it's like she's dancing. she also rocks herself when you hold her.. I think it's a comfort/excited thing.


----------



## robinator

She's dancing to the music in her head :)


----------



## kirst76

my LO does this....she does it in her highchair and her highchair is plastic so it makes her hair all static, lol!! She can get the highchair moving too....so funny!!


----------



## MrsPMP

I think it's just them getting used to moving their body...if it goes on past a year, then maybe talk to a doctor about it.


----------



## KittyVentura

Gosh this is an old thread. I got excited thinking Kalah was back with another baby :cry: xx


----------



## babyrough

My LO rocks back and forth when hes sitting up, he does it all the time, he finds it really funny and just laughs when he does it. I didn't think anything of it really


----------



## Emisank

Hello momas!!
I came to this post while searching for similar problem with my LO. She is 8 month old and since last 1 month, she has started rocking side to side. It was cute at first but now i am concern if there is some thing wrong. Since this is a old post and you momas have experience, it will be really great if you can tell me if this is normal or not. How are your babies now? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevziibubble

This is a very old post. If you start your own thread then you can get some more answers :)


----------



## Babybump87

My DS does this he gets up on all fours and either rocks side to side or forwards and back . I thought it was normal due to them learning to crawl / balance etc . 

He just turned 8 months and has been doing it for the past 2 weeks or so . I’m not worried at all I think it completely normal .


----------

